# wtt 2 AVET MXL reels & BLUE YONDER



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

looking to trade 2 mxl avets one gold one blue in great condition 10/10 plus a made in sweaden blue yonder to sweetn the pot for a 243 or 20 gauge for my son. thanks for looking.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Sell the reels in the market place and go buy a Marlin X7. I think you can still get them for around $300. Ruger American is another affordable rifle. My son has a Marlin XS7 in 243.

Darin


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

ive got a winchester model 70 coyote in 25wssm id be willing to trade


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Chumbucket, You better jump all over that one!!!! Even if you don't like the caliber you can always trade it for a caliber of your liking.

Darin


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks guys, sent a pm to you sharkslayer


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The 25Wssm should be an excellent youth gun. It is not actually a magnum. It is just a short fat 25-06. My oldest son killed his first deer with my 25-05 Remington when he was 7. The gun should have little recoil. It has a loud crack but it is very managable. Looks like ammo is comparable to 25-06 as well. When I shot factory loads, premium ammo was around $40 a box. I found several places on teh net with ammo in the same ballpark. If you handload it will not matter. 

"Unlike the other WSSM rounds, the .25 is a magnum in name only, based on the case it uses. Performance wise it is a clone of the .25-06 Remington, making it well suited for medium to large game.[4] The 25 WSSM provides the same performance as the 25-06 Remington, with the advantage of having lighter short action rifles. "

You should have a fine gun for your child. Good luck!

Darin


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

back up for trade never hured anything else about the deal. shotgun rifle or pistol


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Darin, he knows where the market place is. Same post over there.


----------

